
Europe was the birthplace of mankind, not Africa, scientists find - djsumdog
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2017/05/22/europe-birthplace-mankind-not-africa-scientists-find/amp/
======
DrScump
"the findings entirely change the beginning of human history and place the
last common ancestor of both chimpanzees and humans - the so-called Missing
Link - in the Mediterranean region."

Is there evidence of chimpanzees in Europe in the same timeframe?

